# Prius gen 3 drivers, dim headlights



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Apparently, it's a common problem. Has anyone upgraded their main beams? And, which bulbs are most cost effective?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It could be the lenses are oxidized or out of focus. If you just want better bulbs, sylvania silverstar is the typical auto parts store upgrade.


----------



## IRose (Jan 10, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> It could be the lenses are oxidized or out of focus. If you just want better bulbs, sylvania silverstar is the typical auto parts store upgrade.


I have that issue with my Jaguar, oxidized lenses but it's on the inside where I can't get to it to clean them. So no driving it after 5PM


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Depending on the model you can replace the whole housing. For the prius its only 100 for a new pair on ebay.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> I'd love the mileage of a new Prius, but those are sure some fugly cars !


I thought so too, when I first saw them. (2016)


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Apparently, it's a common problem. Has anyone upgraded their main beams? And, which bulbs are most cost effective?


Excellent website for Prius owners.

https://priuschat.com/threads/brighter-headlight-bulb-ok-to-switch.93101/

I use stock replacement bulbs for my Prius.It's bright enough for me.If your lights are properly aimed,they should be bright enough.Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Do tell said:


> Excellent website for Prius owners.
> 
> https://priuschat.com/threads/brighter-headlight-bulb-ok-to-switch.93101/
> 
> I use stock replacement bulbs for my Prius.It's bright enough for me.If your lights are properly aimed,they should be bright enough.Your mileage may vary.


Mines a 2015, could be original worn dim bulbs. I think they could be aimed low.

Thoughts?


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Mines a 2015, could be original worn dim bulbs. I think they could be aimed low.
> 
> Thoughts?


*How to Aim and Adjust Headlights*

*Follow these steps to learn how to aim headlights and adjust your headlights properly.*
When your headlights aren't shining in the right direction, you know it. It's tough to see and be seen on the road. Or you're inadvertently blinding other drivers, which isn't very neighborly of you. Headlight alignment can change after an accident, when new lights are installed, and as driving miles accumulate. Checking and aligning headlights only requires a couple tools, so let us show you how to adjust headlights.

_*Pro Tip:* Kill two birds with one stone by changing your headlight bulbs at the same time. Now's the time to do it._

*What You'll Need to Adjust Headlights*

Philips head screwdriver or Torx wrench
Masking tape
Tape measure
Level ground
Garage door or wall with 25 ft. of clearance
*Difficulty*
Good for beginners - A new DIYer will be able to complete the project

*Estimated Time Required*
1 hour

*Step-by-Step Guide for How to Aim and Adjust Headlights*
*Step 1:* Check your vehicle owner's manual for the location of the headlight vertical and horizontal adjusting screws. Note there's a difference between the adjusting screws and the screws or fasteners that hold the headlights in place.

*Step 2:* Find a level surface in front of a garage door or wall with 25 ft or more of space. This is so you can back away from the wall in a later step.

_*Pro Tip:* For an easier time, try doing the alignment at dusk or night._

*Step 3:* Using the measuring tape, measure 25 ft from the wall and use the tape to indicate the 25-ft line. (Colored chalk also works.)

*Step 4:* Park the vehicle close to the wall and turn the headlights on low beam.

*Step 5:* You'll make three separate markings with the masking tape:


Mark where the low-beams' horizontal centerlines appear on the wall
Mark each beam's vertical centerline on the wall
Mark the midline of the vehicle on the wall - it'll help determine side-to-side alignment later

*Step 6:* Back up in a straight line so that the vehicle's front is at the previously marked 25-foot line.

*Step 7:* Check to see if each headlight's brightest spot is two inches below and just to the right of the marked horizontal and vertical headlight centerlines. If they're not, turn the horizontal or vertical adjusting screws or both, as needed, to position them properly.

And there you go, you should have a good grasp on how to align headlights properly.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Do tell said:


> *How to Aim and Adjust Headlights*
> 
> *Follow these steps to learn how to aim headlights and adjust your headlights properly.*
> When your headlights aren't shining in the right direction, you know it. It's tough to see and be seen on the road. Or you're inadvertently blinding other drivers, which isn't very neighborly of you. Headlight alignment can change after an accident, when new lights are installed, and as driving miles accumulate. Checking and aligning headlights only requires a couple tools, so let us show you how to adjust headlights.
> ...


Thanks, that's a lot! I may just adjust them slightly in an upward direction.


----------

